# bream blackwater



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

me and the girlfriend kept 23 bream (bluegill, and shellcrackers) yesterday. all caught below train trussle in several locations. caught em on wigglers and crickets.

plus one 25inch red fish that ate a mirordine at dusk.

basnbud


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well heck... I guess I have to get my mulch pit back in operation. Haven't bream fished in years but if that's what is biting, I guess I'd better get to digging some worms. They are some good eating fish...

Have you fished for Specks in the BW recently??? If they're out there, I can't seem to find them. Water temp has been somewhat erratic in recent weeks.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i watched a guy catch one keeper speck in that branch (on the right) just down from the shell pile. don't know what he was throwin...looked like he was jiggin it though. I thought it was specks that was bustin the water i threw at when I caught that red. who knows...he may have been mixed in with em and beat them to the lure.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good deal! The bream bite is getting good, me and a buddy caught about 20 before the rain hit saturday morn...caught them on earthworms and crickets.


----------

